# Those with HPS might wanna check this out



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

So one can never have too much light or do little things to help there current set up click on over on this link and see what i was the guinea pig for.
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...s-Polished-aluminum-The-battle-starts-tonight!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

so what about halogens, anybody tried it yet? Do they get to hot for the high temp paint?


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

It will work with halos a guy tested it with his metal halide light and it worked and they get alot hotter then halos


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting Read//Thanks


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

muddcat how long have you had that ryobi gen.? Do you have enough hours on it to call it reliable? I haven't really found any negative reviews so depending on your answer i'm probably gonna buy one this coming weekend.

Thanks


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like I'll be painting the reflectors in my lights.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

TRG said:


> muddcat how long have you had that ryobi gen.? Do you have enough hours on it to call it reliable? I haven't really found any negative reviews so depending on your answer i'm probably gonna buy one this coming weekend.
> 
> Thanks


Ive had it since they first came out 2 years ago. that one right there prob. has close to 800 hours on it and i still have another one in the box waiting to go if it goes out 600 dollers for the ryobi is alot better then 1400 for a honda they have the same specs and i have compared them with a decible meter cause i have a honda also. and the ryobi is 2 db louder then the honda with 4 500 watt halogens on it. Its worth it to be honest


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> better then 1400 for a honda


Honda 2000's don't cost $1400.

Good luck to you...I've been thru the Honda "Knock Off" Generator deal.

This is the unit and It was $600 PITA.



















The first one leaked a little oil. Had warranty work done and it leaked worse. This was due to the warranty station wanting to replace all the gaskets and the importer not complying. So then I take the leaker back for a exchange. I get another one. It did not start as easy....It was also louder than what I really wanted. So I set out to build a neat box. The whole backside was open on the box. It ran for 1 full tank of fuel and would not start after that. Inspection the next day showed the electronic board did a full melt down.

That unit would only start 2 150HPS with Caps. Once those were going you could bring the other 2 online.

The Honda runs with the switch set in Wisper mode. It actually runs at about 1/4 throttle. The other had to run a Full throttle.

This resulted in another hour of run time on the same amount of fuel in the Honda. The Honda also ran quiter which was what I was after anyway......AND The Honda would start all 4- 150watt HPS's. It now will start Both 400 Mh & Both 175 Mh all at the same time.

Oh......I can get parts and a dealer to work on the Honda....Not that it needs it.

The warranty station was Siville Lawn Care on the other. They did that one and said NO More!

So.....What did we learn here? If I'd of just bought the Honda 1st....I'd have save $600 and a whole lot of aggravation!

Good luck with yours.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good thing I don't have a knock off Chinese made generator. Listen I gig a average of over 160 days a year 8-11 hours a night I've used it for 2 years so it's not bad


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

And my buddy Joel aka Murphery's Law has had good luck with his "All Power" 2000.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I wasn't trying to high jack this thread just remembered seeing that ryobi on muddcats boat pictures.
I would love to have the honda but I need one now and don't have enough for it now. So the ryobi is from a major retailer (home depot) with a 3 year warranty and I can't find any negative reviews on it so i'll try it once and if it doesn't work lesson learned. If it does good i'll post some reviews of my own.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

TRG - I have the Ryobi also and have no complaints. Your right, from Home depot with 3 year warrantee. Just my two sense.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*White paint behind lights ?*

Hey can anyone tell me if spraying the white heat paint behind regular halogen lights would help ??? Thought I would try it before changing to the HPS bulbs ?


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if spraying the white heat paint behind regular halogen lights would help ??? Thought I would try it before changing to the HPS bulbs ?


Mr Cosson. A buddie of mine done it to his and it did help he said he said there is little to no glare at all now. By the way my boutwell poles will be here tues so ill be calling you so we can discuss some gig heads for them. I might have something new for you to try out


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought the paint today.  Don't know when I'll get around to taking them apart and painting them.

Gotta have another boat project to better the light advantage.


----------

